# Baby's first strawberry! <3 cute pics and short vid



## -JM (Sep 20, 2010)

She's so cute! She wasn't sure what it was at first, but once she figured out it was for omnoming, she wouldn't stop. She even ate out of my hand (also a first).

Of course, with something this monumental I had to get video AND photos. 
Enjoy!! <3

Video: http://img18.imageshack.us/i/mov00269.mp4/


----------



## Candy (Sep 20, 2010)

She's absolutely adorable Jessica.  I guess she liked it when you picked up the strawberry to help her get a bite.


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2010)

VERY cute...and who wouldn't love strawberries!


----------



## -JM (Sep 20, 2010)

Candy said:


> She's absolutely adorable Jessica.  I guess she liked it when you picked up the strawberry to help her get a bite.




Aww thank you  I'm pretty enamored with her! 

She was going at it anyway, but I wanted to see if she would eat out of my hand. I haven't tried it yet, because I was wondering if my fingers would scare her (since she still really doesn't like to be handled). I shouldn't have worried, though; she chased the strawberry around while I was holding it. She ate about half of it before she got full. It made my day


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 20, 2010)

Awww what an adorable little baby!!
The "M's" on her carapace remind me of Nelson's 





(Btw I personally never give my Russian any fruit...just throwing that out there  They're high in sugar.)


----------



## -JM (Sep 21, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Awww what an adorable little baby!!
> The "M's" on her carapace remind me of Nelson's
> 
> 
> ...



I know they are, but she was at my grandparents all weekend and it stressed her out a little. I gave her the strawberry as a treat. She's never had it before and it's not part of her regular diet.


----------



## hali (Sep 21, 2010)

aww fab pics


----------



## -JM (Sep 21, 2010)

hali said:


> aww fab pics



<3 thanks!


----------



## Missy (Sep 21, 2010)

Only thing I can say is AWWWWWW


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 21, 2010)

She's absolutely adorable Jessica.  I guess she liked it when you picked up the strawberry to help her get a bite. 


Hey Candy, 

Ive noticed you been posting on Russian Tortoise threads....Do you want one????? Im planning to breed cecilia next year. I'll give you a hatchling if you want. A friend of mine (owns a reptile store) will be incubating the eggs, were going half/half on the eggs. Im not interested in the money, thats why I agreed to give him half of the eggs.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2010)

Jessica- where did you get all those wonderful fake plants? Nelson's enclosure looks soo bare in comparison! I need to find more fake plants to spruce it up a bit


----------



## -JM (Sep 21, 2010)

I got them at a craft store! The one we have is called Marshall's and it sells lots of cheap plants (the ones I have run from 3 to 15 dollars but they have some that sell 4 for a buck). I bet any craft store will have similar in the floral section. I have a bunch of fall-themed plants too. One weekend when I have time I'm gonna deck her enclosure out to celebrate autumn 

It looks a little crowded to me--the only big bare spot is right under the basking lamp, but she seems to enjoy pushing the leaves around and getting in under them. As she gets bigger I'm gonna have to think of something else though, because these aren't anchored well when the soil starts to dry.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2010)

I took out one of Nelson's plants and his half log to put in his outdoor enclosure, so his indoor enclosure is especially bare at the moment. I'll have to run to a craft store tomorrow (ah the life of the unemployed... )
LOVE the idea of the autumn decorations! Spoiled little Bernie is one lucky tort


----------



## -JM (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope so. Spoiling her makes me happy  
I wanted the inside enclosure to be as awesome as possible as she'll probably never be an outside tortoise. It's just not safe here.

Though, with the way she acts you'd think she was the Queen and I'm her lady-in-waiting. She's pretty full of herself. One day after I clean her enclosure I'll post a video of her strutting. She PRANCES. It's super amusing, since I was never aware that torts could prance. 

When you get your new plants post some pictures! I'd love to see what you find!


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2010)

Awww your little one is sooo adorable Jessica . I love the pics and the video is so cute!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## -JM (Sep 23, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Awww what an adorable little baby!!
> The "M's" on her carapace remind me of Nelson's
> 
> 
> ...



IDK, Nelsons look like Ms but I think Bernies look more like the bat signal. Just sayin' <3


----------

